# Mini Maglite problem



## user1016 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm having more and more problems with my Maglite Mini 2AA model and my 4D.

When I twist the head, the light only comes on 3 out of 10 times, and even when it does, it is dim and flickers, as if the connection is shocking.

Being a bit newbish to this sort of thing, can anyone recommend a way of fixing it? I'd replace it but the flashlight has sentimental value as an 18th birthday present and having gone everywhere with me in the world so far.

I have sent it off for repairs with Sheldon & Hammond Australia however they sent it back saying it's fine, and it is still the same as it was before.

Also having a problem with my 4D, the button sticks in half the time so the light does come on, but I have to press extra hard to click it again to get it off. Perhaps the switch needs cleaning 
or something? 

On the other hand, being a non-technical person, I was proud of being able to come up with a way of stopping the batteries from rattling around inside which also doubles as a way of inserting them and being able to "drop" them into the flashlight without them rocketing down the tube and smacking into the switch/each other by rolling a fine sheet of paper up and cutting it at a certain measurement and then cramming it down the body. The flashlight is now completely silent when moved/shaken and the batteries don't come out all dinged up.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 3, 2011)

A new switch should fix the issues with these lights. It may be covered under warranty, but these aren't expensive things to replace yourself either. Not sure on availability in Australia though, call Maglite and check with them about that.


----------



## user1016 (Aug 3, 2011)

Robin24k said:


> A new switch should fix the issues with these lights. It may be covered under warranty, but these aren't expensive things to replace yourself either. Not sure on availability in Australia though, call Maglite and check with them about that.


 
Hmm apparently maglite offer a different warranty in Australia and Japan only that's different to the rest of the world and much more limited than anywhere else, so I'll have to buy a switch.


----------



## ganymede (Aug 4, 2011)

Most likely the switch assembly is dirty, clean it by first unscrew the head, pull out the bulb then pull out the top bulb socket. The bottom part of the socket will fall into the tube. Clean the small metal contact on the bottom socket, clean also the area where the small metal contact contacts the tube around the perimeter of the head. Assemble it back and it should be flicker free. The twist switch assembly is very simple and nothing can really go wrong there.

One thing I always do is clean the bulb with a lint free cloth and DO NOT touch the bulb with my bare head while installing it. I feel that the bulb last longer this way but I don't have any data to back it up though.

Good luck.


----------



## user1016 (Aug 4, 2011)

ganymede said:


> Most likely the switch assembly is dirty, clean it by first unscrew the head, pull out the bulb then pull out the top bulb socket. The bottom part of the socket will fall into the tube. Clean the small metal contact on the bottom socket, clean also the area where the small metal contact contacts the tube around the perimeter of the head. Assemble it back and it should be flicker free. The twist switch assembly is very simple and nothing can really go wrong there.
> 
> One thing I always do is clean the bulb with a lint free cloth and DO NOT touch the bulb with my bare head while installing it. I feel that the bulb last longer this way but I don't have any data to back it up though.
> 
> Good luck.


 
Just gave it a try, and halfway through, one of the tiny metal contacts fell out and I lost the darned thing, time to mail it off to Sheldon & Hammond methinks. Cheers for the advice though, am gonna give the Mag4D switch a clean next.


----------



## ganymede (Aug 4, 2011)

James Miller said:


> Just gave it a try, and halfway through, one of the tiny metal contacts fell out and I lost the darned thing, time to mail it off to Sheldon & Hammond methinks. Cheers for the advice though, am gonna give the Mag4D switch a clean next.



Sorry to hear that. The entire assembly consist only (IIRC) bulb, top socket, bottom socket, +ve battery metal contact and another metal contact that touches the top of the battery tube. Try to look for the contact, shouldn't be hard to put it back together.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 8, 2011)

Regarding the issues with the 2AA, I've been experiencing the same exact issues for years now and decided earlier this year I would start a thread after I discovered what the problem is http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?316946-MiniMag-LED-unreliability-problem-solved


----------

